# This door is to remain closed at all times



## clara mente

Recently I was asked to translate the following sign into Latin:*"This door is to remained closed at all times"* Spontaneously, I scribbled down the following, only to have some second thoughts on the way home "*Haec porta remanenda est clausa omnibus temporis"* 
Although gramatically correct in structure, my gut tell me that the verb _remanere_, since it's passive system is limited, may not be able to be employed in the gereundive. One substitute may have been to insert the verb _percludere, howwever, _there, unfortunately is no such animal. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Cagey

I would be inclined to use _claudere_ by itself, without _remanere_.  

Do you want _temporis_ in the genitive?  It's a construction I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Anne345

_porta_ is used for a city or a camp. For an house, you may use _janua, ostium_ or _fores_ : 
_janua cl(a)udenda / occl(a)udenda est omni tempore_ 

_janua semper claudenda est_


----------



## Probo

Anne345 said:


> _janua semper claudenda est_


 
Si tu dis _ianua semper claudenda est_, on peut penser qu'il s'agit d'une porte que l'on ouvre fréquemment et qui doit être fermée à nouveau. Je crois que le sens de la phrase que propose Clara Mente est, plutôt, que la porte ne doit jamais être ouverte. Peut-être *Nolite hanc ianuam recludere*. Vt ualeatis.


----------



## clara mente

Cagey said:


> I would be inclined to use _claudere_ by itself, without _remanere_.
> 
> Do you want _temporis_ in the genitive? It's a construction I'm not familiar with.


You are correct, I did intend to use the ablative plural _temporibus_. My fingers sometimes work faster than my brain.
As far as _claudere, I _did consider that, however I wanted to render the emphasis on the _REMAINED closed _aspect of the idea.


----------



## clara mente

Anne345 said:


> _porta_ is used for a city or a camp. For an house, you may use _janua, ostium_ or _fores_ :
> _janua cl(a)udenda / occl(a)udenda est omni tempore_
> 
> _janua semper claudenda est_


Yes, there is a subtlety here which I understand. Perhaps I should have offered more detail as to the specific situation. The "door" to which I was refering is actually a large "gate" type door which is outside in the churchyard leading to the garage area. Thus my choice of the use of _porta._
Your suggestion of the verb _occludere_ is interesting, however, doesn't the essence of that verb suggest more of an _obscuring _flavor_?._


----------



## Anne345

*jānŭa* , ae, f. [Janus, i. e. ianus, from i, ire; cf. Sanscr. yāna, itio, incessus, from yā, ire] , 

_*I.* a door, house-door. _

_*I.* *Lit.*: principem in sacrificando Janum esse voluerunt, quod ab eundo nomen est ductum: ex quo transitiones perviae, jani; __foresque__in__liminibus__profanarum__ aedium __januae__nominantur__, Cic. N. D. 2, 27, 67 : __claudere__, __id. Verr. 2, 1, 26, § 66__ : __januam__occludere__, __Plaut. Aul. 1, 2, 11_...
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/ptext?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0059:entry=#25198


----------

